# One nostril bigger than the other?



## crinklepot

I've noticed that my cockatiel's left nostril is much bigger than the right one, does anyone know why this might be? Also, she's been sneezing quite a lot recently and her big nostril looks a bit wet.....but she's been acting normal; eating and drinking fine, normal poops, just as active (although she's not very active anyway!). Should I take her to the vet, or is it possible she could have a dust allergy? Because she's had a wet nostril/sneezes before, but they went away. Sorry for all the questions! 

Anyway I've uploaded some photos; in the 2nd one her nose looks really dirty cos of the camera's flash, it doesn't normally look that bad. I'm worried about her, I hope she's okay


----------



## srtiels

The larger hole is a result of the bird picking at it and may have stretched or tore the tissue, which would enlarge the hole.

Aside from that she looks very alert and healthy and the eyes are bright and clear.

Is she molting? And do you cover the cage? Many times if they are molting and the cage is covered they wind up breathing their own dander that can cause irratations to the sinuses and eyes.


----------



## crinklepot

Ever since I've had her (since she was 12 weeks old) she's had a big nostril, and I've never seen her pick at it. But yeah, I cover her up every night with a blanket. She hasn't had her first moult yet, but she's 6 months old now, so I'm expecting she'll start moulting soon. She is however very dusty, the tiny white feathers go everywhere!!


----------



## lperry82

She is so adorable... everywhere i look i see feathers which im so glad i think cookie has stopped moulting lol


----------



## crinklepot

Thanks  I'm kinda looking forward to her moulting (although I know it won't be much fun for her!) so I can finally know if she's a boy or a girl! I'm pretty sure she's a girl though


----------



## srtiels

Then it may have been an injury in the nest or when she was a baby. Such as if she was weaned with several other babies, one of them might have climbed over her and nicked her nostril with a toenail.

If she is dusty you can mists her with a spray bottle of water daily to encourage her to preen and groom herself.

Also right before you put her to bed, very *lightly* mist the cage tray.This will help to keep down any dust in the cage, especially if you cover it and she is molting.


----------



## srtiels

*so I can finally know if she's a boy or a girl! I'm pretty sure she's a girl though *
*------------------------------------*
I see she is banded. Do you know who her breeder was? if so you can ask what colors her parents were. She appears to be a cinnamon. If her mother was not this color then she is a female. if the mother was the same color then she can be either sex.


----------



## lperry82

Mist cage tray  Thanks for the tip


----------



## crinklepot

srtiels said:


> *so I can finally know if she's a boy or a girl! I'm pretty sure she's a girl though *
> *------------------------------------*
> I see she is banded. Do you know who her breeder was? if so you can ask what colors her parents were. She appears to be a cinnamon. If her mother was not this color then she is a female. if the mother was the same color then she can be either sex.


Thanks for the advice  I don't know who her breeder was as I got her from the pet shop. But from her behaviour, I'm pretty sure she's a girl. Is there supposed to be some sort of code on her band? Cos there's absolutely nothing on it  My last cockatiel's band had her DOB on it.


----------



## srtiels

Hmmmm...if it is a blank band, it is probably also a split band. The breeder may have done that to use as visual identification of which baby was which...such as from different parents, if they had several babies they were handfeeding at the time.


----------



## srtiels

lperry82 said:


> Mist cage tray  Thanks for the tip


 ---------------------------

You can also do this when you are going to clean a cage tray. it helps to keep down dander and feathers from going into the air when moving the tray.


----------



## lperry82

srtiels said:


> ---------------------------
> 
> You can also do this when you are going to clean a cage tray. it helps to keep down dander and feathers from going into the air when moving the tray.


I never thought about that when i move it to be cleaned


----------



## srtiels

*I never thought about that when i move it to be cleaned*
*--------------------------------------------------*

I learned that *after* I wound up with a collapsed lung from breathing in the dander of the birds...BUT I had ALOT of tiels at the time. In between cage tray cleaning you can lightly mist the tray to keep dander levels down. This also helps the tiel, in having dust free air to breath and eliminates health issues such as inflamed eyes, nostrils, respiratory problems, etc.


----------



## lperry82

I will do this now as i have the 4 tiels now


----------



## poppeottomor

srtiels said:


> *I never thought about that when i move it to be cleaned*
> *--------------------------------------------------*
> 
> I learned that *after* I wound up with a collapsed lung from breathing in the dander of the birds...BUT I had ALOT of tiels at the time. In between cage tray cleaning you can lightly mist the tray to keep dander levels down. This also helps the tiel, in having dust free air to breath and eliminates health issues such as inflamed eyes, nostrils, respiratory problems, etc.


A collapsed lung from bird dust ???
That is somthing that I have never heard about ??? 
But then again, my grand cusins dad, collapsed a lung, and he only sat in a gardin chair :lol:
Bad things happens to good pepol 
S. Charlotte.


----------

